# bird launcher



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

I would like opinons on the best bird launcher that will work with an e collar.I am trying to figure out what collar to get trionics or dogtra,they both make bird launchers.
Rick :?:


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

No matter which collar you choose you will still need to buy remote release electronics to control your thrower. IMHO I like the new Tri-Tronics Pro Control RL because you can ?run? two pieces of training equipment off of one receiver giving you more options in your training set ups. You have many choices in throwers, look at them all to see that suits your needs.

Jerry


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Innotek had a multidog collar with a multi launcher system built into one transmitter. *DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY ON INOJUNK!!! * I bought one and a two dog collar. The collar part never worked reliably especially in cold weather and Innotek wouldn't back it up. Be satisfied with a launcher transmitter and a dog transmitter. I like the pro control from tri tronics but I've never seen the dogtra system and I've heard they're good.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

I have a mini-Z zinger winger and I couldn't live without it! The release mechanism broke a couple weeks back and the company fixed it and had it back in my dirty little hands a week later...i guess they had one bad batch of selonoids (sp?) and gave me great service. My pro has two Field Trialler wingers and has never had a problem.
I use dogtra electronics and have never had a problem-with either the launcher electronics or e-collar.
Go with either Dogtra or Tri-tronics and i think you'll be happy. 
I can't say enough about my winger though.
Marcy


----------

